# Single dose a Sage grinder kit



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Expensive though. Same as those mod ones we've seen for Specialita I think.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow. That's ridiculous. I'm sure they'll be popping up on the AliExpress for about £5 soon enough


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I found that once the bean chips on top of the burrs have settled down they hold a dose to ~0.1g and don't need puffs etc. BE and SGP and I didn't just check weigh a few doses. Unlike grinds bean chips don't age quickly so aren't really a problem.

One catch - very oily beans. They collect in the grinds chamber rather than being swept out - bad news if that happens. Puffs wont help if that is happening.


----------



## JCROW84 (Mar 8, 2021)

These things are getting silly.

Am I the only one that doesn't premeasure every time? The amount of faff that creates is annoying


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

JCROW84 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't premeasure every time? The amount of faff that creates is annoying


 Nope. I just lob a whole bag in the hopper.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

Emily said:


> Nope. I just lob a whole bag in the hopper.


 what do you do with the beans? 😹


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

facboy said:


> what do you do with the beans? 😹


 Lol


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Emily said:


> Nope. I just lob a whole bag in the hopper.


 Their grinders work rather well weighing beans in as they come without sticking things like this on. What comes out from clean will be a bit short for a while and will even out after several shots. So weigh the beans into the empty hopper. Grind them, check the weight that came out and if low add a few more beans if needed. There wont be a need to add after a while.

Where it probably wont work is with rather oily beans. It may with the hopper on unless extreme. Did for me anyway even the 2nd crack monsooned I used then. Maybe not with the ones I get from a different roaster now.

Curious thing about weighing in - there are a number of rather expensive grinders around that are designed from the ground up for weighing in and surprise surprise no puffer yet retention is very very low. A cheaper one is Niche.

The puffers come from this use of mazzers in particular as they are ideal for it but same can be done with others.






Actually that sort of arrangement can be easier to use than the new Solo grinder - on a Mazzer with a grinds funnel anyway. Better results too.


----------

